# Testing tomorrow



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Right fellow knicker checkers , this is driving me nuts , i'm going to test tomorrow , when i will be 15days PT , the clinic say wait 16days , but then i wouldnt get my result till the following day ..............
Anyway what do you all think of Clear Blue Digital ? I bought them cause they were on offer , but have now just heard a whisper that they arnt as sensitive as Normal Clear blue  
So if i'm going to test tomorrow , which i have decided i am , should i go with what i've got or go and buy a normal Clear Blue to use first   
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

freespirit

 for 2moro hun...not sure which r the best but i always stick with the clearblue originals,   
love lisa xxxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

All the best of luck for tomorrow, hunni!!!!!!!!!!! I never use the digital.. I just prefer the good old waiting to see the line instead of words...LOL

Fingers crossed for you! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Freespririt - All the best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

for tomorrow!

Marie xx


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Check the packet. The traditional Clearblue Digital say "test any time from the day your period is due" and the ones with the + and - signs say "test from 4 days before your period is due", BUT they are only 50% accurate at detecting as early as that. Other brands can also be used before you are "due" but have similar rates of accuracy, which is why it is best to wait for your "due" test date, which is 99% accurate.

*Please *only do it if you think you can handle looking at a negative result and won't think it is all over, as there is still time for things to change.


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Digital must be pretty sensitive cos they've given me two early positives yesterday and today, my ET was Friday 20th Jan.  Whether they are accurate or not though, who knows .... am spotting today 

Best of luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the good luck ladies 
Just to update you all i *now* have 3 Clear Blue Digitals & 2 Clear Blue Originals 

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

WTG White Rose!! We're due date buddies then!!!!!!! 

freespirit, you make me laugh!! Have fun testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey my ET was the 20th also! But I'm too scared to do a hpt yet lol. Friday is my blood test, so I am waiting, well my husband is forcing me to wait lol When do you other girls test? I mean official, lol.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

stpcarly said:


> Hey my ET was the 20th also! But I'm too scared to do a hpt yet lol. Friday is my blood test, so I am waiting, well my husband is forcing me to wait lol When do you other girls test? I mean official, lol.


My offcial date is Friday, as well. I promise you, that if my DP wasn't working abroad, he'd force me to not test till the date either. Lucky you, get a blood test! I was given a cheapo test to do at home... 

Good luck, sweetie!


----------



## cirrus (Jan 30, 2006)

I had ET on 20th Jan and have tried a couple of PTs since. I used a Clearblue digital one this morning and got a Not Pregnant result, but when I dismantled it there was definitely two lines like a traditional positive test. Does anyone know if these lines mean the same on the digital tests as the normal ones?


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Mr WR wasn't awake when I decided to test at half past six on Sunday morning  He had to wake up not long after though, cos I then decided that I didn't want to be on my own when I read the result!

stpcarly - my official date was Friday, and I do quite genuinely regret testing early - I don't think I'd do it next time.

Cirrus - yes, mine had those two lines and I assumed that was how it came up with the Pregnant answer, it was just an old fashioned test with a technical bit reading whether there was two stripes or not. How long did you leave it before you dismantled it?

LinLou - my fingers are so firmly crossed my nails are going blue!  Due date?  I'm still not convinced I'm going to make it to friday's official test date


----------



## RACHEL L (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I've come back on-line, as I can't concentrate on anything at all.  I thought I try and find some other insane friends on this site who are in the 2WW.

I'm going to test early tomorrow morning (official test date), although I did a test yesterday which came back as a BFN!!  I'm out to work early in the morning, teaching, so at least I'll be kept very busy.

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow, lets hope for some BFP's!!

Rxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Cirrus, if I was you, I'd try an original ClearBlue test, hon.

White Rose.. You'll make it hon!! If you had E/T on the 20th like me, I assume you had e/c on the 17th? I had mine on the 16th and did the trigger on the 14th. I took an early test at 4DPT to check if the HCG was out of my system, and it most definitely was, as I got a very BFN. And as I'm now getting very BFP's, I'm starting to accept it, even though I'm not due to test till Friday and I've been bleeding since Saturday. 

I'm LOL at the dismantling.. I have done that in the past!

I took a test a couple of hours ago with diluted urine and the pregnant line came up before the control line.


----------



## cirrus (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice all - I'll try with another test. I'm just so desperate cos everyone else who had ET on the 20th appears to have got a result one way or the other. I won't get AF cos I'm on progesterone so they told me not to expect it. I don't have to go back for official test till 6th Feb which seems such a long time away.... The two lines this morning were a glimmer of hope.


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Sorry to dissapoint anyone who has been dismanteling Clear blue digital tests, but I am afraid the two lines on it do not mean the same as the ordinary HPT  

Everytime you test with a digital test two lines always come up. The first line is a control line and the the second line tests for LH as well as HCG so the line will come up if you have either HCG or LH in your urine, so is unfortunately not an indication of pregnancy. 

The digital test is a colour response test so brings up the term "pregnant" or "not pregnant" based on the strengh of colour of one of the lines, so work in a totally different ways to the others  

I hope that makes sense and clears it up for anyone who had questions. There is a really good site that discusses it in more depth but I am not sure if I am allowed to post the link !! 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news !! 

Love to all 

Sarah xxx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Cirrus - read this and the two week wait thread again! Nobody who had ET on 20th has yet got to their *official* test date so there's a lot of people who haven't tested at all yet.

Most of us who have disobeyed instructions;-) by testing early have got exactly the same as you and me - either a negative or a positive that they don't quite believe!

Don't fret about it or get desperate, it's way too early to be thinking like that! Before you do another test, try to decide whether you'll believe the outcome at this point, cos if you won't you are just throwing money away.

Midnightaction - that's interesting! Which line is the strength of colour one? If you can't post the link, could you PM it to me?

  to all of us!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sarah ~ do post the link if you want to......it should be fine and if there's a problem with it then we can just take it off again 

Cirrus ~ keep hoping hun....you're still too early so try not to worry 

Freespirit ~ HUGE luck for tomorrow   

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Midnightaction , please post the link , i think a mod will just put a post under it saying that the link hasnt been confirmed .
Go on post it and if Tony shouts blame me


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

The website is an American one but it relates to all HPT's in general !!! 

www.peeonastick.com is the site and if you scan down the menu on the left handside to "Secrets of the Digital" it will tell you how they work !!! 

Thanks
Sarah xx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Cirrus, sweetie.. some people just test positive early. I have done this with ALL my pregnancies for some reason, where others go past their AF before they get a positive.
Hang in there!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Midnightaction , i'm learning a lot today


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

Cirrus I had ET on the 20th and I haven't even taken a test yet lol! So hand in there! My test is on Friday and I can hardly control myself as it is lol Reading all these people testing so makes me want to, but living on the fifth floor with no elevator helps because I don't want to walk up and down the steps lol.


----------

